

Ask HN: How do you stay accountable for a deadline on a side project - nstart

I&#x27;m the standard guy who has loads of ideas and loads of half finished projects lying around. A friend told me that if I want to finish something or rather, ship something, I have to set a deadline for myself. But without anyone but myself to keep me accountable I can see how that would end up. How do you keep to deadlines? If you don&#x27;t, do you wish there was some way you could be kept accountable along with a bunch of other people working on side projects who know what it&#x27;s like to get side tracked? Any thoughts would be welcome.
======
jkbyc
I've seen that some people have success with getting accountability partners.
You meet once a week, review progress on goals from the last week, set 3 goals
for the next week and keep on going.

Now, where to find such partners - that can be a matter of networking, but
online communities such as
[http://www.reddit.com/r/mentors/](http://www.reddit.com/r/mentors/) can
certainly help.

You could have a look at the various entrepreneurial schools and their
communities, recently I've stumbled upon
[http://www.morningcoach.com/](http://www.morningcoach.com/) ... I have no
idea what it is and how it works but there are some interesting testimonials
online (I believe not faked), etc.

~~~
nstart
Thanks. Do you think there'd be interest in a system to help people look for
"accountability partners"? A system which also facilitates the goals and
reviews?

